# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2011

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Dive to a shipwreck, gather some treasure

Advanced Task - Fly into Jupiter's Great Red Spot, tell us what you see, feel, hear, and smell

----------


## Aeolar

Awesome, they're up. Excited for the results on the Red Spot, that sounds freaking amazing! PUMPED!!!

----------


## anderj101

Nice ones! Haven't tried space flight yet, but this gives me a good reason to go for it!

----------


## Soulnote

Double pumped, love them both

----------


## Erii

yay the one someone suggested then I re suggested got chosen xD but someone else came up with the original idea

still excited for these  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

On the 25th! And I noticed today!

Good night, lol.

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, looks like my ideas were chosen after all.

Well, hopefully I will not have another lucid dream drought like I did the month before. I must say, it can be rather depressing not to be able fulfill a lucid task that was suggested by yourself.

----------


## zebrah

Sounds fun this month. Hopefully I can go two in a row.

----------


## PercyLucid

Then you better get dreaming... before I cut your wings, which will be tomorrow!  I heard it hurts... a LOT  ::lol::

----------


## zebrah

> Then you better get dreaming... before I cut your wings, which will be tomorrow!  I heard it hurts... a LOT



I am going to sleep a lot tonight so hopefully I wont need to endure the pain.

----------


## ninja9578

First time in a while that no one has got it done early

----------


## zebrah

I became lucid last night and tried to DEILD but failed. Hopefully I will get another shot soon.

----------


## MadMonkey

Cool sounds like fun! Now that its summer it will be easy.  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*As soon as i get out of this damn dry spell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## PercyLucid

> First time in a while that no one has got it done early



Hahahahaha yeah... don't say, lol.  And the basic is not that hard! I just have been swamped.  I will have it done by Monday  :smiley:

----------


## galreg2002

Freaking awesome tasks! I'll see what I can do!

----------


## galreg2002

Jus' a question. Where can I suggest tasks?

----------


## dakotahnok

*Once you complete a task you will be granted access to a new sub forum. There you can post your suggestions.*

----------


## galreg2002

Thank you!

----------


## Metalconch

The basic task should be simple for me since one of my dream signs is water

----------


## Thorim

_"The Great Red Spot is a great anti-cyclonic (high pressure) storm akin to a hurricane on Earth, but it is enormous (three Earths would fit within its boundaries)"_
thats going to be a heavy feeling  :Boggle:

----------


## Hyu

I'm totally going to attempt both, the Jupiter one sounds amazing.  :smiley: 
Unfortunately I forgot to check what the current Totm is sooner, because I had a lucid 2 nights ago where I remembered to attempt the Totm, but realized I forgot to check what it was. >_<

----------


## PercyLucid

Here it goes!!! Jupiter's great red spot... beware of the Shitties if you go there... - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource (Go to the red part for the lucid piece of the dream where this is completed)

06.06.2011Jupiter's great red spot... beware of the Shitties if you go there... (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This broke my lucid dry spell.  Its count was up to 10 days.  I have been extremely busy these days where I did not even recorded dreams.  I told my self I had to do the ToTM this month.  I have a 13 month streak completing the ToTMs within the first 7 days, so I did not want to break it.

I had a different job, with a few days off in between.  For some reason I could not be at home so I spent most of the day out. I decided to enter a bank and spend the day there, using their wifi with my laptop.  I was in the lobby, next to the ATMs and some PO Boxes.  A post office employee arrived to drop some mail.  I felt I was on the way so I moved  away.  I realized that if I went there everyday, they would end up calling the cops thinking I was homeless or something, so I exited there.

I decided to go to a McDonalds.  I met some people there, along with some girlfriend I had. We sat in front of each other and we had some talk. Suddenly, a train with milk and condiments passed behind me (inside the McDonalds) and dropped some milk on me.  I got pretty pissed and complained about it.  After some chat with the manager, he told me to sit in other place.  I sat on a different table, and the manager sat on my old seat, next to my dream girlfriend. I texted with her a few times and also went by her and kissed her.  The dream started to fade, but I wanted to travel to the future to see what was going to happen.

I was in a huge church.  I remembered I wanted to search for that girl and find out what was going to happen.  I met with some folks and her dad.  I told him I was her boyfriend. The dad smiled and told me where she was

I suddenly turned lucid and realized I was dreaming, but I wanted to follow the plot.  I saw my real wife sitting in a table, alone, and she said hi to me.  I ignored her but then I went back next to her. She looked at her hand and wore no ring, she was shocked.  I could feel my ring in my hand.  I told her I was dreaming and I had some girlfriend, but no worries because it was just a dream and I loved her in real life.  I kissed her and left. 

While I explored this church, I recalled the ToTMs and how late I was this month.  I started to fly and flew through a few windows, as usually, they shattered.  It was very sunny and warm.  I saw a huge sea, where I decided to dive into it.  I needed to find some sunken treasure.  I went down and down and it became darker, but I saw a wooden chest.  I opened it and found a few golden bells. I shook them and they made some noise (Same noise as Polar Express ones) I found it funny and brought them back up into the surface.  







As I was flying with the basic done, I started to fly at a very high speed, and told myself I was going to fly high up to the moon and beyond. I realized that I needed to go to Jupiter and realized it was going to be quite a trip.  I saw a heavy storm and I flew to it, again, at a very high speed.  I landed where the storm was and realized that I could teleport from storm to storm.  I felt the wind and could hear the lightnings.  Suddenly a rough voice (the storm's voice) told me what I was doing. I demanded the storm to teleport me to the Jupiter's storm, on the great red spot.  The storm asked me if I was sure, I said yes.

My body lifted and I started moving at light-speed.  A few seconds later, I could see Jupiter and how I was approaching to the red spot. 







I was excited in seeing Jupiter for the first time.  I suddenly landed abruptly and I was there.

The ground was intensely red.  I could see the clouds.  They were red, gray and black. The wind moved super fast, I felt a few times how the wind hit me in the face and body.  However, the wind never lifted me.  I could hear a lot of lightnings, happening like every 1-2 seconds. 
I looked up into the sky, and all I saw was a huge mass of red and black clouds.

I tasted the storm. It had a watery taste, but it was sour and salty.  I also could feel the smell of sulfur and rotten water.  I felt the water very strong on my face and hands.  The water was warm, but not too hot.

As I was done with the storm, I planned to go back to the previous plot, however, I saw beyond the storm an enormous city with a ton of lights.  It looked extremely futuristic.  In addition, it was crowded.  I decided to explore the city instead and see how Jupiterians were.  

The storm told me, "Do not go there, you will piss of the shitties!!!"  I ignored the voice of the storm and flew over this town.  As I was flying over it, I could see how this futuristic town vanished and saw instead small orange houses inside a red forest.  I started to land and these houses looked like pumpkins.  I landed and I could not hear any noise, until a Jupiterian appeared.  They were like giant grasshoppers.  They looked angry at me and became hostile.  They were walking on two paws, the largest ones they jump with. The other two pair, were like arms. 





I started to fly away from there while I could hear the storm saying, "You won't be able to scape now, the Shitties will eat you.  You will not even be able to scape your dream body!"  I felt that was a lot of nonsense so I started to fly away Jupiter, while the storm said, "The atmosphere in this planet is way far than yours.  It is an extremely long flight to exit this planet, you will not be available."

I kept flying for a long while, until I tried to wake up myself, as I felt it was time to record the dream.  I appeared in my bed, but it was extremely hard to open my eyes.  I could sense the shitties fighting my eyes so they would keep closed.  I saw a dark figure behind my bed, but ignored it. I felt it might have been my dream guide in Freddy Krueger form waiting for help.  But I was fine on my own.  I kept fighting to not fall back asleep until I woke up for real.

----------


## BernardBlack

I didn't achieve lucidity last night, but at one point in my dream I wrote down details in my dream journal, all about diving to a shipwreck, etc.

I'm considering that progress.

----------


## Hyu

I attempted the advanced Totm, but I sort of failed miserably.
For some reason I decided that flying all the way to Jupiter sounded like a good idea...
Short story is: I was in space for ~5 minutes, trying to figure out ways to fly faster, so I could get to Jupiter within the time span of this dream. :/
Hopefully I'll remember that I can teleport quite easily the next time around.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I've got an idea for a trick you could use if you were set on flying to Jupiter from Earth. Nasa probes and other unmanned craft use the gravity and orbits of planets to their advantage.  They're programmed to travel in such a way that they enter the gravitational pull of planets on the way to their destination at a slightly shallow angle, so that instead of entering orbit, they are sling-shot onto the next planet and so on.

Or you could just imagine you have hyper-speed drives in your feet  ::lol::

----------


## BernardBlack

No lucidity, but some recall involving treading water in a lake or ocean.

Before sleep I spent time imagining the scenario, visualizing and experiencing being there, diving down toward the ship, etc.

----------


## Damien

No lucidity, but I did find myself opening a safe at one point in a dream.

----------


## anderj101

I saw planets in the sky in a dream fragment a few days ago. Hopefully I can manage to remember the task and take flight!

----------


## Baron Samedi

PercyLucid, that is amazing. Thanks for the inspiration, bro!

----------


## MadMonkey

ya, yours are always fun to read.  :smiley:  I hope that I can complete atleast the basic task this month. Its to bad because I flew over a pirate ship in the ocean in a lucid a couple days before the task came out.

----------


## Hyu

I managed to do both tasks last night.  :Oh noes: 
I think I'm getting better at remembering my goals.  :smiley: 

The abandoned city of Jupiter (Totm) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

[...]
I take a step through the fabric of space, teleporting a few 100 meters over the red spot of Jupiter.

I immediately start falling. Yeah... gravity, how did I not think of that?
Jupiter is huge! When I look at the horizon I cannot see any curvature, it's perfectly straight, as if it would be a plane of infinite size.
There is no sound as I fall, but I understand that is because I haven't entered the atmosphere yet.
Obviously I can't hear anything in the void of space.

I know I'll hit the outer atmosphere any second now, I can see the red layer of gas approaching very rapidly.
It looks like an absolutely massive tornado, reaching for possible thousands of kilometers, and I'm falling into the very center of it.
As soon as I hit the first clouds I can hear a massive thunderstorm. It is very loud, and it never stops growling.
I see lightning flashes everywhere, so I draw a protective bubble around myself, which lessens the pressure I feel all over my body and the intensity of the sound.
Although the smell is very faint, it smells a bit like an orange? How weird, I would have expected something more like sulfur.

I descend through many layers of clouds, and the intensity of the storm decreases as I go deeper.
Suddenly, a pocket in the clouds appears. There's a biodome floating in the middle of it!


I realize that I will hit it pretty hard if I don't slow down and instinctively summon my wings in order to do so.
Although I do slow down quickly I won't stop in time, but I know that's not a big issue.
Just before hitting the outer wall of the biodome I simply blink through it and end up on the other side.
I slow down and land on a big greenfield next to a sea.
The air tastes and smells very fresh, you get that sort of salty taste as if you're standing on the beach of a big ocean.

I was hoping to meet the inhabitants of this biodome, but it seems this place has been abandoned a long time ago, how unfortunate.
But I'm quite happy that I managed to do this and that I found something rather interesting.
I want to do the basic task as well, but I'm afraid to loose the dream if I go back to earth.
But then it strikes me, the basic task should be easier than the advanced one... I'll just summon a shipwreck right here.
My back is turned towards the sea, so as I turn around I expect there to be a shipwreck, and there is.
It's right under the water surface on the beach. It's an old wooden pirate ship.

I wonder if I can blink into water? Ah, what the hell, I'll just try.
I look at the ship and blink. OUCH!
Well, the good news is it works. The bad news is it feels like running head on into a brick wall.
I dive into the wreck, searching for a treasure chest.
It gets quite dark which I dislike, I know going into darkness can end dreams.
But then I find a wooden treasure chest... except... it's really really small.
It's maybe 10 by 10 centimeters, but it looks like a royal chest with jewels and everything on it.

I open it up, hoping to find something amazing.
As it opens, a few faint light rays emerge from it... woah!
Inside of the chest I find... well... a wooden Yo-Yo.
What the fuck? Seriously? What kind of treasure is that?
My vision slowly becomes darker and then blacks out.

I decide not to try to stabilize it and wake up instead to take notes.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I managed to do both tasks last night. 
> I think I'm getting better at remembering my goals. 
> 
> The abandoned city of Jupiter (Totm) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> [...]
> I take a step through the fabric of space, teleporting a few 100 meters over the red spot of Jupiter.
> 
> I immediately start falling. Yeah... gravity, how did I not think of that?
> ...



Awesome dream, man. I suggest summoning the Yo-Yo and using it. The results may surprise you. GOOD JOB, ONEIRONAUT.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am Juargawn, god of Nothing, a great rakshasa, a lion man, with light tiger stripes atop the Temple of Nothing, in the City of Nowhere in the Land of Aud on the muthafukkin Green Moon. 


I survey the scene. I am above the jungle canopy. Flying cars float by. Birds swim on currents of nothing. An iridescent blue and black butterfly alights on my wrist. I look at the butterfly, and I can see its tiny tongue curled and its many eyes. It flits away. A breeze makes patterns in my fur, and I can see the individual hairs. The sun begins to set, and the sky turns pink and orange. I inhale deeply nothing-air. 

Sarnox, my spectral flaming wraith High Priest joins me on the landing pad. We are standing on a picture of Tezcatlipoca and Quetzalcoatl battling eternally. 

Everything looks so fucking real, dog.

I know. Its amazing.

This is real, isnt it Sarnox?

Yes.

I feel like crying, screaming, and laughing all at the same time. Instead, I just kneel and place my lion chin in my palm. I see I have dreadlocks now. I chuckle to myself.

A tiny man on a tiny hover vehicle, the size of a dragonfly, rides to me, and hands me a message in the form of a tiny envelope. I touch it, and it becomes a hologram of Raven. Um, Nomad? Arent we going to the pirate ship?

Oh, shit! I forgot. I turn, and enter the temple. A purple and black cape grows out from my neck. A silly purple and black top hat appears on my head, and I have a funny dancing cane. The hat becomes a great hood, and the cane becomes gnarled and twisted black wood. My eyes glow violet, and lightning flashes across my face as I stride toward The Mirror. I wave my staff across it, and it ripples like mercury. A scene of Raven planting flowers appears. She looks up at me, squints, and waves. I step through the mirror. 

I go through a silvery wormhole going through the center of the Moon, and a beautiful silver and white wormhole Wyrm, grins at me as I bodysurf by. 

I land next to Raven, on the Moon. My friend, Keiko, well, love interest, is somehow now there with me. Shes wearing a white robe, and holding a white staff with a caduceus at the top. I introduce her to Raven. Selene appears, and kisses Keiko on the cheek. Raven opens a portal to the Black Pearl. 

We step in. In the wormhole we have an epic flash battle with a black dragon fighting the wormhole worm.

We are on a ghost ship in a dense fog. The sea is completely still.  There are  some nasty little bat things gnawing at us, which we toss into the portal. We instantly do healing on ourselves. The ghosts are everywhere. I scan Keiko. She seems right at home. Jack Sparrow steps out from among them.  A green mist rises from his skin.



Well, hello there, strange people things.... Ah, I know you! He walks to Raven, and makes out with her. I laugh. 

Let us to the treasure! I mean, lead us to the treasure! Jack Sparrow proclaims loudly. 

Who are you talking to? I ask.

Uh... me? Me. No, wait, aha, hear it is! My little treasure fairy... He pulls Tinkerbell out of his breast pocket. She flies around and kisses all of us on the cheek. We dive into the green sea. At this point, it would be good time to have gills and tentacles... or fins! 

I grow gills, tentacles, and fins. We follow Tinkerbell into the depths.  There is a strange silver disk at the bottom of the sea. It looks like it just crashed into the seafloor! Is it an alien ship? There is a hologram of a ghostly pirate ship on it. I see the hologram projector is not working too well as the hologram is flickering. We swim down to the hull, and it opens. 

A strange purple alien is dying... This sounds like... wait, I already have a Green Lantern Ring... 

The alien speaks, and I feel its voice reverberate in my chest. I am dying, the Babelfish translates. ... being pursued by ones who want my treasure... what they do not understand is... *cough* they already have it... and so do you... you have everything to give, and everything to receive...

The alien puts her hands over her heart, and pure love energy pours into them in a tiny colored orb. She opens her hands to us, and she exhales her last strange watery breath. The orb expands growing until it engulfs us. My third eye spins, and my entire being is flooded with light. All my chakras spin. I grab on to the hands of two people next to me. The five of us, Raven, Jack, Selene, Keiko, and myself are in a circle, spinning. I feel the orb explode. We are five Love Gods in a World of Light.

Suddenly we are back in the sea. Our eyes are glowing gold. The greatest treasure in the world: The Fifth Element, Jack whispers.


We fly through the water up to the surface. We hover in the sky and turn the clouds into a storm. It rains violently, and disappears. A cool wind blows, and we add our breath to it, sending the ghosts to rest in peace.

I open a portal to the Green Moon.

Where are you going, friend? Jack asks. 

Home, brother, care to join us?

He grins and swaggers to the portal, stepping through first. We go through, and end up on top of The Tower. Wait... The Black Tower... And there is a Green and White Tower on the edge of the Sea... Two Towers? 

The old Biodome wall is overgrown with green, but the energy dome can still be vaguely seen. All systems normal, Biodome is now complete. Hidden fortress in the forest, as you requested sir, I hear Stephanie, the Biodome AI say. We overlook a lush paradise. Colorful birds float by, smiling at us. People are singing in a valley below.

This! Jack shouts, surveying the scene, This is lovely! We walk through New Eden. As we walk past the Mirror by the Koi Pond, there is a scene of the sun rising. Whats this? Jack asks, and steps through. We are on the Mountain now, in a field of wildflowers among a few great pines. The air is fresh and clean. We look out over the ocean, and the sky grows light as the sun rises over the sea on the Green Moon.  In the presence of the overwhelming beauty, all we can do is watch in silence. 

The sun rises, and warms our skin. 

I am going back to my Other Life, soon, friends. I give everyone a hug goodbye. We are all real, arent we, Jack? I ask him.

Of course, he says, lightly slapping my face. I growl. He growls back like a dog, and barks at me. I laugh and the dream fades to black.

----------


## PercyLucid

@WakingNomad Thanks! I was surprised it worked that well.  What was epic is finding the Jupiterians (aka Shitties) lol.  I was amazed when I saw the citty.

@Hyu... funny... your Jupiter is very green and clean.  One of my trips to the moon was like that.  It was gray and dark, but when I actually landed it was green, very green.  This was true for only one of my trips, on my other trips, it was dark as it is.

Well, Nomad did actually pull something neat... Hyu got a Yo-yo and I got a Bell!!! LOL!  I guess I will summon that Bell as Nomad suggested with Hyu's Yo-Yo.

Winged!

----------


## zhineTech

i was just wondering.... since my posts and DJ entries are gone, it seems my wings are gone too...

is there any chance i could be re-winged?

----------


## redisreddish

I was on a ship with Jack Sparrow, perfect chance to do the basic task... and I wasn't lucid. I'm so oblivious; I think Jack even knew I was dreaming.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## ninja9578

These have been awesome so far  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

Oh ya my wings are gone too.

reposting.  :tongue2: 





> 06.11.2011Sunken Treasure ToTM (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> It was the begining of the next school year. I was at lunch. When I went to put my retainer back in I reallized that it was someone elses, gross! I didn't get how it could get replaced in my pocket. I finaly found my real one and put it in.
> 
> The teacher after lunch had us go to the library to get our books for that class. We stood in line and I talked with my friends. When it was my turn to get my book I sudenly bcame lucid. I plugged my noes and I could breath. I looked to my left and saw a body of water that obviously is not normaly there and knew exactly what I wanted to do. I dived into the water and could still breath. I swam around and through some sea weeds and the body of water seemed bigger and bigger until I was in an ocean. I needed to find a shipwreck. I swam around the corner and saw a large, rather narrow wooden ship that had sunk upside down so that the bottom of the ship was stiking up and the sails and deck were bearied under the sand. The wood was very rotted out. I needed to find a way in. I put bairly and preasure on the top (I guess the bottom) of the ship and the whole thing broke off. Before me was a large black treasure chest. The area around the lock was rotted out enough that I could open it without a problem. It was filled to the top with gems, gold coins and jewlry. Sitting on top of the pile was a large, gold, gem encrusted crown. I thought it looked really cool and wanted to wear it but first I felt I should bring the chest and its contents safely to shore. I picked it up by the handles and ackwardly swam with the chest away from the ship. It wasn't heavy for my dream body at all, just big. 
> 
> I heard a strange noise come from the ship and I turned around to see the spirit of the captain of the ship apeare and he wasn't happy with the fact that I was taking his treasure. I started swiming as fast as I could but he was coming towards me faster. I think he may have said something to me telepathicly aloung the lines of you will not get away with taking that. I also took from it somehow that it was a Chinese or Japanese pirate ship that had stolen and amased the treasure and then was sunk. He closed on me and grabbed me and I imediatly woke up (or so I thought)
> ...

----------


## Aristaeus

Curses! I was _so_ close to completing the Advanced Task the night before last night. In the lucid dream I had at the time, I portal-traveled to outer space and eventually saw Jupiter right in front of me. But, before I could do anything else, I was suddenly teleported back to Earth, in front some stranger's house. I was trapped inside a floating dark sphere and could not move at all! Meanwhile, a trio of Dream Characters watched with blatant amusement. As I struggled to regain control of my dream body and my powers, I slowly but surely drifted into semi-lucidity and eventually into non-lucidity... Really, what is the _deal_ with that?

Meh, I will get it next time.

...Anyhow, I _did_, however, manage to fulfill the Basic Task a few days earlier. I would have posted this sooner, but was a little busy over the last few days. The lucid portion is highlighted in blue.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 6.8.2011


The dream began with a false awakening, the details of which I vaguely remember.
After that, I spent a larger portion of the dream in what could be best described as an old, run-down, haunted toy factory. I, for unknown reasons, had taken on the appearance of Kyle Hyde from _Hotel Dusk: Room 215_. The owner of the factory, a short, slim, black-haired, pasty-faced man wearing a grey shirt with greenish-black overalls, toured me and a small number of other individuals throughout the factory for an unknown time period. We eventually arrived at a large junkyard of a facility filled with discarded toys, gimcracks, and machinery parts. At this point, all of the guests save for me and a long-haired elderly man carrying an infant had mysteriously disappeared.
In the dimly-lit room, a strange vacuum-shaped toy with a giant red sphere attached to it began to go on a rampage throughout facility. The owner attempted to stop the rampaging machine, but apparently was not successful. Fearing for my safety, I looked hastily about the dark room until I set my eyes upon a giant kitchen fork. I quickly seized the weapon, spun around to face the rampaging toy, and with all my strength thrusted the giant utensil into the red sphere atop it. The fork went into the sphere like it would have a giant rubber bouncing ball. I pulled the fork from the sphere, and as it deflated, the rampaging toy ceased to function.
At some point afterwards, we arrived in a small, dank room that was completely empty save for a single-sized bed that stood in a corner of the room. The walls were thick with mold, and on the dark-coloured bed sheets were countless streaks and smears of white paint. The factory owner laid down on the bed, curled himself in the stained sheets, and went to sleep. Meanwhile, the elderly man, still carrying the silent infant, exited the room only to fall to his death into a pit near the door in the adjacent room. I walked over to the pit and looked to see the man’s motionless body, his corpse lay face down. The infant, it seemed, was crushed between the man’s weight and the impact of the fall. Underneath the two corpses, I spotted a two foot-long plastic lobster toy. In that instant, the entire room began to fill with lava. As I was submerged by the rising pool of lava--at this point my perspective had shifted to third person--a giant, humanoid, lobster-like monster emerged from it. I eventually resurfaced to find that I had gained features similar to that of the larger monster standing before me; I now looked like a Kyle Hyde with pincers, antennae, and a bloated, spiny shell.
With blinding speed, I repeatedly leapt at the lobster monster, slicing off parts of its body with my pincers until it finally collapsed and died. Once this process was over, the lava drained from the room as fast as it had rose, and the dead lobster monster shrunk and morphed back into the plastic lobster toy I saw earlier. The elderly man and his child were nowhere to be seen. I lost my lobster-like features, and my perspective shifted back into first person.
The factory owner came out of his dingy bedroom. We had a brief exchange of words, the details of which I cannot remember clearly.
At some point soon after, we were back in the large room in which vacuum toy incident occurred. The room was abruptly lit by an opening door, and a large group of men wearing lit mining helmets and wielding pistols stormed into the facility, and immediately opened fire upon seeing us. The factory owner locked himself behind a large mechanical door on a far side in the room, leaving me to fend for myself against the unknown gunners. One gunner shot me in the stomach. I felt the bullet zip through me, though there was no pain.
Somehow, I managed to escape the building through a garage-like door. My memory of what happened afterwards is somewhat scrambled and hazy.
Later on in the dream, I spontaneously became lucid in an area greatly resembling a town square in London. I was surprised by the amount of people walking about, for my lucid dreams are often devoid of living creatures. Immediately remembering the Dream Views monthly task, I scanned the scenery for any open water, but could not spot any. Not wanting to search the area any further, I decided to resort to portal travel. I attempted to conjure a piece of my Dream Chalk, but failed to do so. I then looked at the ground for some Dream Chalk and eventually found a pebble-sized piece of it. As I picked it up, however, it crumbled in my hand, turning into a sandy substance. I began to rub the sandy substance in between my fingers, and as I did so began to feel more and more of the substance appear until I had a handful of it. I rolled the substance into a cylindrical shape, eventually creating a hardened piece of Dream Chalk. I then turned my eyes to the sky and in midair drew a rough, awkward circle. I extended both my hands, palms open, towards the floating circle and within it began to form an image of the ocean. Soon enough, the circle was a floating, animated portrait of storm clouds and waves. Floating above the surface of the ocean water was a strange, teardrop-shaped ice berg. With the image of mine desired destination formed, I projected my Wings of the Heart and flew into the portal. I descended through a patch of storm clouds and landed into the water, right next to the teardrop-shaped ice berg I had seen earlier.
For a moment, I hesitated to dive underwater, afraid of the possible horrors awaiting me below. Knowing my time was probably short, however, I tried to think positive thoughts and dunked my head into the water. As I dove deeper into the ocean, the instrumental of “Under the Sea” from _The Little Mermaid_ began to sound in my head. Soon enough, Ariel and many other familiar figures from the old film appeared out of nowhere and swam past me. This process went on for several minutes. Eventually, the music stopped, and the cartoon figures ceased to appear, leaving me alone in the dark ocean depths.
I projected my Wings of the Heart in attempt to hasten my dive. They increased my speed somewhat, but not significantly.
I eventually reached a sandy floor, nearly face-planting into it. Surrounding the small clearing were towering, jagged rocks and the scattered ruins of an old ship. I immediately noticed wooden a treasure chest and, with my Wings of the Heart still out, awkwardly swam toward it. I emptied the chest on the ocean floor and found nothing but shellfish. One of them clamped onto my left index finger as it fell from the chest. I wiggled my hand until the shellfish fell off, and then proceeded to investigate the interior of a dismembered ship cabin. In the cabin was a small royal bed surrounded by transparent curtains. On the bed was a black purse and a small white box. I opened the purse to find a gold necklace decorated with gems. I threw the necklace around my neck and moved on to the white box. In the box was a large array of video game discs and cartridges, some of which I recognized as popular titles. I immediately began to stuff my pockets with them (“Too bad I will not still have all of this when I wake up,” I thought to myself jestingly). As I gathered the items, I abruptly woke up.

----------


## zhineTech

I'm posting my go again since it got shot down in the server crash. 
here is the full entry:
6/11/2011.GLD.divingForTreasur e.TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I go through a doorway and into this all concrete room with writing all over the walls. I look at the writing and everything is in what I believe to be French. "Ahh, that makes sense," I say to myself. "After all, we ARE in France."

Then I think about this and realize that this must be in a dream as I haven't actually gone to France yet or heard back from the booking guys there.

I look at the writing on the wall, look away, and look back. The words are still gibberish to me, but it is different. I am definitely dreaming and everything seems pretty solid. I walk the rest of the way out of the tunnel.

I come out and I'm on top of a hill looking out over a little valley type park that reminds me of the greenbelt area near the old library in Maryville. There are people on the grass, the sky is clear and bright, and it is a very happy, beautiful scene. 



I recall the tasks of the month and set out to dive into some water. I float up off the ledge overlooking the field below and see my girlfriend Jessi walking down the path. I wave to her as I float up, thinking about how cool I must look, then I fly up into the air and dive back down towards the field, only expecting to find water there, which I do.

I dive down into this green murky water (after all it had been a field only seconds before, so of course it's green?) and keep swimming down deeper. I know I don't have to worry about breathing and I try to imagine finding a pirate ship at the bottom of the water. I keep trying to go deeper and deeper but I cannot see cause the water is so dark. I make a ball of light in my hand, but all it does is make the green brighter.

As I dive, I hear this creepy evil child's voice coming from my left and up. It is trying to scare me or do something to my mind. I quickly emerge from the water to take care of it and there is a child by the water, maybe 5-7. I'm not quite sure if it's a boy or a girl, but I know it is the source of the evil voice. I slap my open palm over it's head, in a classic exorcist style move, and the kid fall's quiet. To my left, on the concrete bank is a tiny chest, about 8 inches across. But standing over it is the kid's Dad, who does not seem pleased I just Benny Hinn'ed his Kid on the head.



I turn to swim back towards the bottom and I see the moon up in the sky. I have the idea to translocate to the moon and from there try to get to Jupiter, but I don't have any faith it's going to work. I look up at the moon, close my eyes, and imagine myself beaming there, but when I open them I am still in the water and my dream fades away.

----------


## Dreamer95

This was only my second lucid ever, but I tried.. and failed :tongue2: 

My 2nd LD.. Finding DG + ToTM ?! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

...
Im in a huge house, I live here.
I see my parents and sister, I talk with them a little, cant remember exact conversations.
The house looks really nice, there are huge glass windows everywhere,
The rooms are really big too, 
I see a balcony.
I walk towards it, 
Its pretty sunny now.

"_Now what am I gonna do_?"
Then, im not sure how, but it comes to mind,
"_How crazy would it be if I pulled of the Task of the Month in only my SECOND Lucid??_"
I decide to try it,
I hop off the balcony, and right in front of me is a harbor/port, and its suddenly cloudy

There are two big cargo ships in the port, I think about a shipwreck,
one of the ships just sinks. Perfect!
I jump right into the water, the harbor turns into a huge swimming pool.. Weird.
There are a bunch of people swimming everywhere,
but there are still cargo ships and boats in the water,
must be a big pool.

I swim to the side of the ship,
Annd I DIVE.. Wait what?
I cant dive.. Wtf.
I try again.
Its like the water wont let me go under..

I start asking people.

I ask another swimmer
"_How do I dive????_"
He looks at me and says
"_..Just dive_"
I CANT. I ask about 2 other people, and they tell me the same thing.
Im getting annoyed.

I see two guys in a small boat, I ask them the same thing.
I think they gave me endless "_Wait_"s, but they never answer,
And then they just drive their boat away,
I yell "_CMON YOUR MY SUBCONSCIOUS!!_"
Whatever. Stupid DC-__-

I still cant dive, so I give up and decide to just explore the pool.
...

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, you'll get it next time, still sounds cool though

----------


## Dreamer95

It was! Lucid dreams are Awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Oh ya my wings are gone too.
> 
> reposting.



) :





> These have been awesome so far



Can I haz extra wings? I dib doth.

----------


## Crucide

GRAH! I could of got it there was a pond right in front of me! But what do I do? I lick the collumn!!

----------


## Aristaeus

Finally completed the Advanced Task. Although, things in the dream did not quite go like I wanted or expected.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 6.18.2011


My lucidity in this mornings second latest dream was triggered by one of my primary dream signs, my Wings of the Heart. I was using them to fly over a small city in my search for a pair of characters whom had gone missing during the non-lucid portion of this dream (my memories of the non-lucid portion are currently too scrambled for me to write down).
It was about dusk--yet despite this, some of the buildings in the desert-like city were illuminated as if the sun were out.
Remembering the Dream Views monthly task, I descended and landed on the roof of a nearby building. I conjured a piece of my Dream Chalk between my thumb and my index finger, and in the air drew a large circle. I extended both hands, palms open, towards the circle and began to form an image of outer space. The dusky, starry sky in mine current location made this slightly difficult, but soon enough I had formed within the circle a portrait of space. On its own accord, my formed portal flipped through the air like a coin and then stretched across my vision until I was engulfed in its picture. My portal transportation did not quite go as I intended, but I nevertheless successfully traveled to outer space.
As I looked for planet Jupiter, the dream slightly destabilized, causing random images and objects to fly across my vision. This might be an after-effect of my portal travel, I thought to myself. Despite their efficiency, I have recently noticed that using my Dream Chalk Portals to travel to different places, particularly vacant places like outer space, sometimes causes mine surroundings to behave unpredictably.
While I struggled to stabilize mine surroundings, planet Jupiter suddenly appeared among the random images before me, its red spot right in front of me. I quickly made my way towards the Great Red Spot. As I entered it, something happened that I did not expect at all. Instead of finding myself in a chaotic maelstrom like I anticipated, I instead found myself submerged in an endless pool of thick, crystal-clear liquid, looking down at a gargantuous drawn map of islands and oceans. Every move I made sent two-dimensional ripples throughout the strange liquid. Despite my efforts, I could not hear or smell anything. As I sunk deeper into the liquid, I fell back into non-lucidity and woke up.

----------


## the real pieman

see, feel, hear smell... i like that description, will try it tonight looking forward to it!

----------


## Crucide

Yay my first TOTM ::D: 

Theres some non-lucid before this but I cant remeber. :Sad: 

Im in a car driving/flying underwater. The water level in the car is at my ankles rising fast. There are no seats and  I can stand (Im 6'1). There is a fat redheaded woman in the back. I perform a "Life drain" which has now become routine in my dreams. The life drain works, the dream clarifys at the cost of her life. 
The water level is almost at my waist and im ready to leave the car. 
Without warning the water level rushes to above my head. I scream at the top of my lungs and throw my arms behind me  (Like cole does ionic drain on Infamous2)
The water sinks to below the car revealing a valley striped with rivers and lakes. I teleport to the top of the car ready to jump. The car is flying upwards of 700 Mph.
I see a huge lake and jump.
I miss. I crash into the sandy shore of the lake, a level select screen comes up  :tongue2: . 
They are different race courses, I pick a random one.
A DC explains to stay on the track or you will be disqualified. I jump the side barrier and dive into the water, immediately I see a chest. I swim down to the chest, opening the chest a message comes into my view that says: you have obtained 17 gold coins
(Damn you RPG)
I open the chest next to it, it rewards me with a red alien  :tongue2: 
I close my eyes and inhale deeply exiting me from my dream.

----------


## zhineTech

> opening the chest a message comes into my view that says: You have obtained 17 gold coins
> (damn you rpg)



nice!

----------


## Crucide

I wonder if summoning the red alien will take me to jupiter?

----------


## ninja9578

lol, that's an idea  ::D:

----------


## Crucide

Do I get my wings now o.o

----------


## NightSpy2

Hmmmmm.. I've never attempted a ToTM, but I'll try tonight..  :smiley: 
See what happens

----------


## zebrah

I became lucid tonight and attempted the basic task, but failed.





> I am trying to fall asleep in the dream. I fall off of my bed and land in some kind of plastic cooler. I may have become lucid here but I can't remember. I open my eyes and have a false awakening.
> 
> I try to fall asleep once more. I fall off of my bed again but realize that I was not hurt at all by falling. I become lucid. My vision is quite blurry so I decide to stabilize. I look at my hand. My vision begins to clear but then a bunch of writing appears on my hand. The only word I can make out is cat. I look harder but the text shifts and fades. I then rub my hands together because I can feel the dream ending. I also close my eyes for a bit, I'm not sure why.
> 
> Because KingYoshi, Matte87, and I, all agreed to attempt the basic task of the month I went for it. I started flying and changing the ground beneath my feet. From the red rugged floor, to grass, then dirt, And eventually water. I dropped into the water but almost hit the dirt because I had doubt in my mind.
> 
> I dove down and found some kind of lumber pile. I am not sure if it was from a ship or a dock. I search around for some treasure but cannot find any. I look around every piece of wood but doubt I can find diamonds (the treasure I love the most, minecraft). As I start to swim up to the surface I think, "I could just make some gold in my pocket." As I thought about that a gold coin appeared in my pocket. I threw it down because I didn't actually find it.
> 
> I am back in a house. I see a clown or wizard standing in the room. I think he might attack me, but I know thinking that might make it happen. So I walk into another room. I notice that my mouth feels tight, like I am clenching my teeth quite hard. I try speaking and it only sounds like a mumble. I then try to open my mouth, and open my eyes wider. Shorty after this I lost lucidity.

----------


## Robot_Butler

So close, Zebrah!  Are you going to try again?  Or was that close enough to satisfy you?

----------


## zebrah

> So close, Zebrah!  Are you going to try again?  Or was that close enough to satisfy you?



I think I'll be trying again if I have another lucid dream this month. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Close, you'll get there

----------


## NightSpy2

:/
Didnt remember even a single one of my dreams last night.
Which is wierd because I took 3x 1000mg tablets of fish oil , and 2x some other tablets containing Choline and 1x another containing Choline Bitartrate.. 
Lame huh?

----------


## Crucide

> Yay my first TOTM
> 
> Theres some non-lucid before this but I cant remeber.
> 
> Im in a car driving/flying underwater. The water level in the car is at my ankles rising fast. There are no seats and  I can stand (Im 6'1). There is a fat redheaded woman in the back. I perform a "Life drain" which has now become routine in my dreams. The life drain works, the dream clarifys at the cost of her life. 
> The water level is almost at my waist and im ready to leave the car. 
> Without warning the water level rushes to above my head. I scream at the top of my lungs and throw my arms behind me  (Like cole does ionic drain on Infamous2)
> The water sinks to below the car revealing a valley striped with rivers and lakes. I teleport to the top of the car ready to jump. The car is flying upwards of 700 Mph.
> I see a huge lake and jump.
> ...



Do i get my wings? o.e

And Nightspy2 Try Galantamine

----------


## skiiddo

NO FAIR! I want a red alien D:

----------


## NightSpy2

> Do i get my wings? o.e
> 
> And Nightspy2 Try Galantamine



Where can I get just straight up Galantamine from though?
I can't seem to find it.....

----------


## slash112

Everyone who's supposed to have their wings and yellow username is now fixed.  :smiley: 
If I missed someone, then say.

----------


## zhineTech

> Where can I get just straight up Galantamine from though?
> I can't seem to find it.....



youll want it with choline. and probably some l-theanine as well.

i dont think that galantamine or choline by themselves do very much, especially compared to the combo.

----------


## Crucide

> Where can I get just straight up Galantamine from though?
> I can't seem to find it.....



Look up lucid dreaming pills on amazon.

----------


## ninja9578

Pills tend to be a scam.  They really don't do as much as you think, you still have to have the right mental state of mind, a pill won't do that.  The pills will just add vividness and increase your logic.

----------


## zhineTech

while you do still have to have your techniques down and have the right state of mind, the galantamine + choline combo is unmistakably, undeniably, an extremely powerful "pill" for lucid dreaming. i dont do it often, but when i do it makes a world of difference in the likelihood of having and LD. i cant speak for other pills, but  it is most definitely not a scam.

it makes sleep feel significantly different.

im all about doing it natural, but i like to play the mad scientist ever so often...

----------


## ilovefrootloops

Yea so I had an LD last night.  I briefly looked over this at 3am before going to bed so I had trouble remembering what the tasks were in my dream but I did.  However, I didn't really have a lucid plan before going to sleep so haha this is what happened:
"I finally agreed with my RC that it was a dream and decided on what to do.  I tried to remember what the lucid task was, and I remembered I was supposed to find a shipwreck and steal treasure.  Well, there wasn't any water nearby so I said fuck it."
Bleh, I really wanted to do it too...

----------


## Aeolar

I had a weird dream(s) last night, and I just recalled this one, about 20 minutes after I woke up. 

I was on the Dreamview forums in my dream, and I came across this page, with a bunch of objectives about 1->9. I looked at the first one, and it said "Dive into a shipwreck" I did not manage to get to the second one, because the thought, "Task of the month!" Popped into my head. So instantly I was teleported through the paper, and in front of a glass lake. Now, the lake was surrounded by snow, but I could tell that it was glass. I used my "vision" to see what was underneath the lake, and sure enough, there was a shipwreck. But better than that, there was a treasure chest. Instantly, I was next to the treasure chest, and I opened it. Confetti popped out of it, and a paper saying, 21 gold, 1 (and it showed a picture of some purple currency sign?) was on the bottom of the chest. I was really impressed, but kinda disappointed at the same time, because there was no "real" gold there.

----------


## pusga

I did it!  ::banana:: 
You can check on my DJ thought.
I was at my school bar. I decided to buy a special toast that there was. It was a toast with sausage. I picked it up and it turned into a mustard toast. I ignored it, because it looked delicious anyway. I went to buy it, but the lady told me that it was only for students that had reserved the books. I complained to her with my wallet on my hand. I looked at the money and it had exactly the same amount of money that my wallet really had. I was dreaming. I decided to fly one more time, because the other attempts failed in other dreams. I crouched, lifted my arm, and jumped with all my strenght up! I went throught the ceiling and in a second I was in space. I teleported myself to the ground, and decided to fly straight ahead, really close to the ground. I got out of the bar and went throught a tight, long space that somehow showed up in the middle of my dream. I don't know how to call it in English. It is those long things that are built to carry water. I went throught it and found two girls. They were both from my English classes. One was in a car and the other one was in front of me. I got in the car and she started driving, and the other girl went guiding the car running in front of it. Fragments from a bulldog. When we arrived, I jumped out of the car. I don't remember well where it was. I remembered about the Task of the Month, so I crouched, lifted my arm and jumped again. Just like in the Matrix: Reloaded  :Cheeky: . I arrived at the red spot of Jupiter in a second. I was very dusty and windy. It had a lot of creeks. 

It was like the Grand Canyon, but the creeks where smaller. It was so dusty I couldn't breathe, and I felt the strong wind on my face. I flew to the Earth and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done  :smiley:

----------


## LuMikkel

Last month wasn't exactly me. Looking forward to this month's challenges  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

You'll get next months  :smiley:

----------

